

Space Nazis, From the Dark Side of the Moon - supercopter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py_IndUbcxc&hd=1

======
supercopter
The (Finnish) humor/sci-fi/diesel-punk movie also has an interesting business-
model, selling "war-bonds" to fan. See: <http://www.ironsky.net/site/>

